# My new cameras



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2005)

I bought a bunch of old cameras the other day...

A 'Sears' Polaroid with accessory flash, I have the manual for this as well






A pink 'Cool Cam' Polaroid with matching pink bag





A Kodak Extralite 30 with case & manual









A Brownie Bullseye with accessory flash...and flash cover (supposedly very rare)









A brownie Jr. Box camera (I've had this one for a while)





A 3-A Brownie folding Box camera













Here is the one they said was a spy camera...A 16mm Minolta MG with case, flash (with bulbs), filters and all the manuals.

















I also have a Polaroid SX-70 but I haven't taken any photos of it yet.


----------



## michelejo (Nov 17, 2005)

those are cool!!!!


----------



## terri (Nov 17, 2005)

That's a fun lot! :thumbup: Get your Time Zero film while you can for that SX-70, Mike - if you wanted to enjoy shooting it before Polaroid D/C the film within the next few months. 

There will be 600 film around for the foreseeable future, so those other cams will be great fun. 

Hope you can score film for the "spy cam"!


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 17, 2005)

Ahh.... yes! Minolta 16, they copied the Minox, as other camera manufacturers did. Very successfully I might add. They use that 16mm film I mentioned before. I'll see if I can find some film for you, shouldn't be too hard. 

The #a Folding Brownie needs some restoration work. Let me know if you're doing it by yourself or if you plan to send it away. I have a few tips in regards to reattaching the leatherette.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 17, 2005)

Minolta16


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the Link, and all the other info.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric. (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey mike, I love the polaroids! Awesome collection. That pink one is super sweet. Did you pick these up from a local shop here or through ebay or something similar? Thanks for posting these.


----------

